# Wester/Fisher MM1 3 wire harness



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

Question for anyone who may know. I have a 97 Dodge 2500 that came with a Western joystick and 2 wire setup- also have a Fisher MM1 3 wire plow setup (3rd wire end looks like a connector for the old 3 male and 1 male connector for a trailer hitch) anyone tell me if i can just get a 12 wire cable from truck to plow and what i need to connect to the odd 3rd wire.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Can you post a picture of this third plug you talking about?

Is this a factory plug?


----------



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

Tom Neves said:


> Question for anyone who may know. I have a 97 Dodge 2500 that came with a Western joystick and 2 wire setup- also have a Fisher MM1 3 wire plow setup (3rd wire end looks like a connector for the old 3 male and 1 male connector for a trailer hitch) anyone tell me if i can just get a 12 wire cable from truck to plow and what i need to connect to the odd 3rd wire.


Tom, I have a older 2 plug MM1... I'm needing a 3 plug setup... if in New England, does it make sense to trade?

Lmk.


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

gr40rcapri said:


> Tom, I have a older 2 plug MM1... I'm needing a 3 plug setup... if in New England, does it make sense to trade?
> 
> Lmk.


I got my setup all done finally and at 100%. Took forever to troubleshoot everything but now I need heavier front springs to get rid of the squat


----------



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

Tom Neves said:


> I got my setup all done finally and at 100%. Took forever to troubleshoot everything but now I need heavier front springs to get rid of the squat


What did you swap out?
If you changed plow-side wiring, I would be interested in what you had left over....

What size plow?
I have a 96 cummins... I need to upgrade to 1 ton springs... my old springs would be available....


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

gr40rcapri said:


> What did you swap out?
> If you changed plow-side wiring, I would be interested in what you had left over....
> 
> What size plow?
> I have a 96 cummins... I need to upgrade to 1 ton springs... my old springs would be available....


I replaced everything except the main power leads from truck and plow. The key is to test the solenoid for continuity (2 small studs) AT whichever store you get it from with a multimeter. A bad solenoid even new can give you massive headache. What rating are your springs.


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

Gr40- text me direct Tom 401 234 6159


----------

